# Amps



## douglas598 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm new to this car audio thing and I'm confused about the amp setup. I haven't purchased any components yet, because I need to be educated first. I thought that I would get a Sony haed unit and a 4 channel amp to drive front and rear speakers and a 2 channel amp to drive a sub or 2. My confusion is this, my front speaker to go in the factroy holes will be 4". All the 4" speakers I've looked at arn't rated as high as the rear speakers. How can I connect 100watt RMS front speakers and 500watt RMS rear speakers to an amp with 500watt RMS output?
I'm installing whatever I come up with in a 1992 Isuzu and I not looking for punch bass, just clean powerfull sound.

Thanx for any help in advance,
douglas598


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The wattage rating of a speaker is meaningless. Your setup sounds fine. A 4-channel amp will provide power to your F R/L and R R/L based on how you've balanced the system and the demands of the music. You'll need to pay attention to the "efficiency" rating of the speakers - usually given in decibels (typically around 90 dB) What this means is that given a 1 Watt input the speaker makes 90 dB when measured 1 meter away. If the fronts and rears are very different - more than 6 dB in the ratings - balancing them might require some work or an equalizer in the system.

Hope this helps.


----------



## douglas598 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, this helps alot. I was afriad an amp with a higher output than the speaker rating would blow the speakers. 
Thanx now I can move on to purchasing parts. thanx for your speedy answer, I've been searching Google forever!

douglas598


----------

